# Locals ONLY Recipes



## Quakes (3/2/17)

Good day fellow Vapers.

I'm starting this thread for Locals ONLY recipes.

I mix only with Local concentrates and so far had success with mostly single flavours. I want to start mixing them up.
At the moment there aren't many Local recipes.

So I decided to start this thread for everyone mixing with Local concentrate to share their recipes and discuss new possible recipes.


At the moment the most popular recipe I know is the Malva and Apricot. I personally prefer Malva and Ice cream.

Malva @ 5%
Ice cream @ 3%
can also add up to 0.5% Apricot.

Can vape it with a day or 2 steep, but prefer at least a week steeping. (I don't breathe this mix)



Anyone that wants to share recipes, please feel free to post your recipes and\or ideas on new recipes.


Percentage per flavour can be found below.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/clyrolinx-concentrate-reviews.t26602/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/is-local-lekker.t26577/page-2


Index:

Coconut Milk - (@GregF )
Strawberry Iced-Milk - (@GregF)
CLY Sour or Sweet - (@Daniel)
Danie's K@Ksleg Malva Mix - (@Daniel)
Cream Soda Float - (@Daniel)
Lemon Mint - (@Oceanic Vapes)
Strawberry\Cream soda Base - (@Oceanic Vapes)
CherryBac - (@Daniel)
Tropical Thunder - (@Daniel)
Wicks Borrelgom - (@Daniel)
Watermelon\Cotton Candy - (@Piratical Cookie)
Pear - (@Piratical Cookie)
Shortbread\Hazelnut - (@Piratical Cookie)
Cotton Candy\Honey Melon - (@Piratical Cookie)
Lemon\Peach\Pineapple\appleDragon\Menthol - (@Piratical Cookie)
Honeymelon\Menthol - (@supermoto)
Malva\apple - (@supermoto)
Malva\Naartjie - (@Piratical Cookie)
HoneyMelonApple - (@Raindance)
Buchu Tea - (@GregF)
Buchu Fruit Tea - (@GregF)
Fruit Breakfast - (@GregF)
Mango Crack - (@GregF)
Cocoman - (@GregF)
Satalite - (@GregF)
Ginger/Lemon Cookie - (@Piratical Cookie)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## GregF (3/2/17)

I mix 5% Malva 3% Ice Cream for my son
Another one he enjoys lately is

*Coconut Milk*
CLY Coconut - 1.5%
CLY Milk - 1.5%
CLY Cream - 1%
CLY Custard - 0.5%
CLY Vanilla Gold - 0.5%

He reckons it taste better after a weeks steep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naz (3/2/17)

Awesome thread, been waiting for an excuse to try Cly flavors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (3/2/17)

I'm interested in Cly again. Unfortunately, I can't do much as I bought only Cly top notes, skipping the base flavours like creams, custards, bakeries. I got Ice Cream and Milk Tart but the latter is unusable imo. And there's not a whole lot you can do with Ice Cream and a top note. But I'll be following this thread with interest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (3/2/17)

Naz said:


> Awesome thread, been waiting for an excuse to try Cly flavors.


Cly flavours are really great, the main thing mixing with Cly is to Breathe most flavours. Some flavour taste perfumy if not letting it breathe for a few hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (7/2/17)

*Strawberry iced-milk*
CLY Strawberry Milk - 5%
CLY Milk - 3%
CLY Ice-cream - 3%
CLY Vanilla Gold - 1.5%

Needs at least a week to take the edge off
I reckon some Koolada or Polar Blast in here should go down well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (7/2/17)

Has anyone had any luck with the CLY Carrot Cake?


----------



## GregF (7/2/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Has anyone had any luck with the CLY Carrot Cake?


Thought I would be clever and subbed it for something that wanted yellow cake. Was not a good idea at all.
It has a lot of cinnamon in it if that helps any.
This was quite a while ago and have not tried it again since.


----------



## Rude Rudi (7/2/17)

GregF said:


> Thought I would be clever and subbed it for something that wanted yellow cake. Was not a good idea at all.
> It has a lot of cinnamon in it if that helps any.
> This was quite a while ago and have not tried it again since.



I understand it must be used in VERY low percentages with a yellow cake of sorts but I don't want to be the one experimenting as I am still having nightmares form the 5% Carrot cake i tried...!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Daniel (7/2/17)

I used the Dragonfruit and Naartjie as single mixes and they were great , but the CLY DF was a bit too sweet and the Naartjie a bit to sour.

So combined the two and get a nice not so sweet mix.

*CLY Sour or Sweet Take your peek* 
CLY Dragonfruit 2-3% (depending how sweet you want it)
CLY Naartjie 3-4% (again adjust to your sweet/sour taste) 

Needs a good weeks streathing , more even better....

*Danie's K@Ksleg Malva Mix *
Malva 5%
Ice Cream 1% 
Apricot 0.3% 
Dragonfruit 0.3% (I know sounds weird but gives it that sweet taste)

Best after 2 weeks , even better after 4 , my current ADV ..... 

*Cream Soda Float* 
Cream Soda 5%
Ice Cream 1% 

Needs 2 weeks , better after 4 ..... the weird pink colour after a week is normal  

Really keen on some more recipes , especially if someone has a light menthol one.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (7/2/17)

OK guys here is one for the books!!!!!

2% lemon
1% mint
This is a awesome taste, just like the hubbly bubbly we love, I've added a few more to my recipe, and it's absolutely amazing. It uses streathing process, let's see what u guys add and what it tastes like!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (7/2/17)

FYI seems fruity flavours use streathing, and desserty flavours use steeping.

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (7/2/17)

You can also try

1% strawberry 
2% cream soda 
And add a little bit of your own desire, remember this is a base to a recipe, I can't give all my ingredients, excited to see what you guys come up with. FYI, strawberry isn't really a stand alone concentrate but it works wonders in mixes!

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zandernwn (3/3/17)

I sound like smart ass here tonight, and I apologize it is not my intention. Just trying to help some folks out.

There is absolutely no need to streathe cly concentrates. Streathing is only required in concentrates with an alcohol carrier liquid. The cly carrier is distilled water. You would also not be adjusting the base and lower the pg in relation with the amount of flavor concentrates as you would with pg carrier flavors.





Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (3/3/17)

zandernwn said:


> I sound like smart ass here tonight, and I apologize it is not my intention. Just teying to help some folks out.
> 
> There is absolutely no need to streathe cly concentrates. Streathing is only required in concentrates with an alcohol carrier liquid. The cly carrier is distilled water. You would also not be adjusting the base and lower the pg in relation with the amount of flavor concentrates as you would with pg carrier flavors.
> 
> ...


I dont have much knowledge regarding cly concentrates,but I have used them before,even if its not an alcohol carrier liquid,if the method of streathing helps get rid of the chemical taste then why not? @Oceanic Vapes has been dealing with these flavours for a long time now and he recommends this method,so im bought,just saying!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## zandernwn (3/3/17)

If it works for you then who am I to argue. But know there is always a trade off.

Flavor concentrates contain many many volatile chemicals. They need to be in there to create the intended flavor. By streathimg or breating you are losing those instead of having it homogenise within the base. The chemical flavor dissipates when this happens(unless if you have over flavored the mix)

There is nothing wrong if you choose to do it that way, but any method to "expidite" steeping comes at a cost.

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel (15/3/17)

All below were mixed with CLY's premade mix , custom just for me 90/10 VG/PG @ 2mg Nic
Some notes : 
Start @ 2% even 1 , most flavours are really concentrated 
Keep it simple , a lot of the single flavours are great (Bubblegum smells amazing!) 

*CherryBac* 
2 % Tobacco 
1 % Cherry 
Think this needs a good steep , maybe some streathing....

*Tropical Thunder* 
2 % Tropical Fruit
0.5% Menthol (whoa! this flavour will kick your ass @ even 1%)
Good streathing in order , can't wait to try it (even though I'm a bit scared) 

*Wicks Borrelgom* (die EINSTE!) 
2 % Bubblegum (man when I smelt this took me back to chopper bicycle rides , swimming till you had 'oupa vel' hands and enjoying a carefree life)
Shake 'n Vape Baby!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## boxerulez (15/3/17)

zandernwn said:


> I sound like smart ass here tonight, and I apologize it is not my intention. Just trying to help some folks out.
> 
> There is absolutely no need to streathe cly concentrates. Streathing is only required in concentrates with an alcohol carrier liquid. The cly carrier is distilled water. You would also not be adjusting the base and lower the pg in relation with the amount of flavor concentrates as you would with pg carrier flavors.
> 
> ...




Distilled water is added to other mixes to create a little throat hit right, *ahhhhhh moment*


----------



## Piratical Cookie (15/3/17)

Evening all

Have some Cly watermelon which is really not to my taste, smells the deal but is however very far in taste from how it smells. 

So thought I would try do something with it.

Mixed with a 50/50 vg/pg at approx 1.5mg

Watermelon at 3%
Cotton Candy at 2%
Honeymelon at 1% threw this in at the end.

It really isn't great - the watermelon is overpowering, very bitter aftertaste. I was hoping the cotton candy would sweeten up the watermelon but it didn't. 

Under the watermelon however is the honeymelon and cotton candy, which I think would be quite nice. Sweet Melon inhale with a musky candy exhale. Will be trying a mix with the 2 flavours to see how they turn out - sans w.melon. 

Going to leave the concoction for 2 weeks and see how or if it mellows. And will update. 




Sent from my T1-701u using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zandernwn (15/3/17)

I haven't been able to find a watermelon that I like.... and I have tried every last one availible. Raspberry and touch of strawberry tends to bump it some what... but they all taste like watermelon left in the sun

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (15/3/17)

Daniel said:


> All below were mixed with CLY's premade mix , custom just for me 90/10 VG/PG @ 2mg Nic
> Some notes :
> Start @ 2% even 1 , most flavours are really concentrated
> Keep it simple , a lot of the single flavours are great (Bubblegum smells amazing!)
> ...



The flavours in these all sound very good to me @Daniel - even though i am no DIYer
Have been looking for a nice cherry tobacco
Tropical thunder sounds like my cup of tea but with only 0.5% menthol its probably a light drizzle for me. I suspect i would need more menthol than that. Hehe
And wicks - that sounds super!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (15/3/17)

Silver said:


> The flavours in these all sound very good to me @Daniel - even though i am no DIYer
> Have been looking for a nice cherry tobacco
> Tropical thunder sounds like my cup of tea but with only 0.5% menthol its probably a light drizzle for me. I suspect i would need more menthol than that. Hehe
> And wicks - that sounds super!


I'll let you know how it turns out. 

As for the Wicks it's a great single flavour but I don't think it will be an ADV too sweet. 

Bit of a pansy when it comes to menthol might up it but the CLY flavors are very concentrated made the mistake of taking a wiff from the bottle almost took my breath away it's mentol man  

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Piratical Cookie (16/3/17)

Silver said:


> The flavours in these all sound very good to me @Daniel - even though i am no DIYer
> Have been looking for a nice cherry tobacco
> Tropical thunder sounds like my cup of tea but with only 0.5% menthol its probably a light drizzle for me. I suspect i would need more menthol than that. Hehe
> And wicks - that sounds super!



I did a 30ml 70/30 vg/pg 3mg (Pre from CLY)

Pre @ 29ml - CLY 
Pear @0.9ml - CLY
Menthol @0.1ml - CLY

Came out a decent Menthol, not strong but definitely there - The Cly Menthol is strong without being too sweet. The Cly Pear is a very nice flavour, sherbety almost IMO. 
Bought a Menthol juice from a retailer and it was hardly menthol at all. The Cly concentrate is proper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Piratical Cookie (16/3/17)

Gooi Dag Mense - (Please excuse the spelling)

I did a 20ml 70/30 vg/pg 3mg (Pre from CLY)

Pre @ 19ml - CLY (95%)
Shortbread @0.8ml - CLY (4%)
Hazelnut @0.2ml - CLY (1%)

Shake and Vape - not too shabby, good Shortbread with a touch of Hazelnut. Not bad, Hazelnut needs an increase I think.

Will steep and revert.

I did a 20ml 85/15 vg/pg Aprox 1.5mg (CLY)

Pre @ 19.2ml - CLY (96%)
Cotton Candy @0.6ml - CLY (3%)
Honey Melon @0.2ml - CLY (1%)

Shake and Vape - A bit heavy on the Cotton Candy. VERY slight melon undertone on exhale. Not a bad mix, but nothing spectacular either 

Will Steep and revert.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Piratical Cookie (17/3/17)

Todays Concoctions...

Did a 20ml @ 85/15 @1.5mg

Pre @ 19.2ml - 96%
Lemon @ 0.04ml - 0.2%
Peach @ 0.2ml - 1%
Pineapple @ 0.2ml - 1%
Sour Apple @ 0.2ml - 1%
Dragon Fruit @ 0.1ml - 0.5%
Menthol @ 0.06ml - 0.3%

Shake and Vape - Very nice flavour, not too strong. Lemon seems to overpower the rest on inhale - would maybe sub with Naartjie. The menthol isn't strong a nice undertone.

Will steep and revert

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## supermoto (18/3/17)

My first time DIY'ING. I mixed4 small 10ml batches two nights ago @ 60/ 40 ratio
Berries @ 3% 
not bad as a shake n vape
Next was
Honeymelon @ 3%
Menthol @ 0.5%.
Quite a strong perfume
From this so have let it breath overnight.
Not quite as strong perfume smell this morning but will leave it for a while to steep.
Third was
Malva @ 3%.
Tasted good straight away.
Last was
Malva @ 2%
Apple @ 3%
Am already hooked on this. Maybe could have done with the apple being 4% but nice and subtle and very smooth

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/3/17)

Great feedback, thanks for sharing it @Piratical Cookie and @supermoto


----------



## Piratical Cookie (19/3/17)

Here's one that I must say I found quite nice.

Malva @ 3%
Naartjie @ 1.5%

It sounds really odd but an awesome flavour, the naartjie needs to upped 2.5 to 3% would be better as the naartjie is very subtle. 
Want to find a fresh unsweetened cream flavour to add to this, I think it would be amazing. Sounds like it might anyway. Any ideas as to a cream flavour that would work?

Shake and vape is tasty, I however finished it so no steeping on this batch. (Its super tasty) 



Sent from my T1-701u using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zandernwn (19/3/17)

Add 2% Cap vanilla custard to the malva. It gives it nice body

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## WELIHF (29/3/17)

I must say I'm very impressed with Clyrolinx so far. Flavours are excellent, and service from @Geoff is even better

I've done Cream Soda Float and Turkish Delight so far and both excellent SNV. 

Their straight bubblegum tastes exactly like Wicks 

I do however find that throat hit is more noticeable even at 3mg max vg, don't know if it's their Nic or Flavouring itself.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Piratical Cookie (10/4/17)

Piratical Cookie said:


> Evening all
> 
> Have some Cly watermelon which is really not to my taste, smells the deal but is however very far in taste from how it smells.
> 
> ...





Piratical Cookie said:


> Gooi Dag Mense - (Please excuse the spelling)
> 
> I did a 20ml 70/30 vg/pg 3mg (Pre from CLY)
> 
> ...



Ok - So the Cotton Candy and Honey Melon as well as the CC HM and WMelon have been sitting for about a month now and have smoothed out quite nicely. There really isnt a "watermelon Vibe here" but rather a bitterish melon undertone. In both the Honeymelon has really bloomed to be very sweet, too sweet really. I must say that for me it's a nice vape, albeit sweet so not an all day vape for either. They've both developed a nice creaminess to them which I attribute to the HM. overall not bad but needs a load of work. 

The Shortbread and Hazelnut is not bad, too much hazelnut which overpowers the shortbread - needs more work and a few more ingredients and could be quite tasty. 

Will be working on these and post when I've got some time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (11/4/17)

Hi

I've been vaping this for two days straight and really liking it. To me it is basically Appletiser although others that have tried it claim different. All agree this is a very nice vape though.


Like to know what others think.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (11/4/17)

I followed @Oceanic Vapes advice and am mixing CLY at rather low percentages compared to my other concentrates. 3 to 4% seems more than adequate. My other mixes seem way overdone now and I am thinking of reducing percentages across the board.

Purchased 8 new CLY concentrates and can not find fault with any of them. Some of course are better than others but overall they can compete with others out there.

Think this brand deserves some dedicated mixers concentrating on creating CLY specific recipes. I will try but sadly my skills are not that great... Yet. Working on it. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/4/17)

zandernwn said:


> Add 2% Cap vanilla custard to the malva. It gives it nice body



I have actually been experimenting with the same, but knowing CLY concentrates I went a bit too low with the malva pudding it seems as I did not get much. Fortunately it was a 10ml bottle only so not much wasted. I see people are posting the malva pudding at between 3-5% which is quite high for CLY but I am willing to give it a try.

Also, I am a huge fan of CAP Vanilla Custard, but there is something about CLY Custard which I like as well. It really took me by surprise the first time I tried it.


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (12/4/17)

Hey guys, FYI, clyro concentratea usually work between 3 - 5%, I've never used more than 5%, please keep in mind, if you mixing flavours they should add up to 3- 5%

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zandernwn (12/4/17)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Hey guys, FYI, clyro concentratea usually work between 3 - 5%, I've never used more than 5%, please keep in mind, if you mixing flavours they should add up to 3- 5%
> 
> Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


This has not really been my experience. I often end up with 6-7% but I don't mix with Cly often

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (12/4/17)

I would assume Cly is much like any other brand, with inconsistent strengths. In any range, you'll get the weaker concentrates and the more potent ones. Cly tend to get perfumey really quickly ime so I'd start low and work up.

Regarding recipe development, I have little to offer. I will use Cly, I have a Pineapple Cake in development that uses Cly Pineapple. But I tend to use whichever concentrate works best for what I need. Using one brand exclusively is a bit limiting imo. It would be great to see an all-Cly recipe that is layered rather than linear. I think it's doable but will take more mixing nous than I have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jason Thompson (14/4/17)

i see alot of ppl recon cly should be mixed around 3 to 4 % .
ive made mixes of up to 10 or 12 % due to the fact that i dont 
taste the flavour... whAT AM I DOING WRONG???????


----------



## GregF (14/4/17)

There must be a percentage calculation problem here somewhere. There is no ways I'm doing this stuff at 10%. At 6 or 7% most of these concentrates are unvapable. Well unless you into vaping Chanel or there is a centrifuge built into you tank

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jason Thompson (14/4/17)

GregF said:


> There must be a percentage calculation problem here somewhere. There is no ways I'm doing this stuff at 10%. At 6 or 7% most of these concentrates are unvapable. Well unless you into vaping Chanel or there is a centrifuge built into you tank
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


SO PLEASE HELP...WHAT AM I DOING WRONG THAT AT A 3 OR 4 % I CANT SEAM TO TASTE THE FLAVOUR


----------



## Raindance (14/4/17)

Jason Thompson said:


> SO PLEASE HELP...WHAT AM I DOING WRONG THAT AT A 3 OR 4 % I CANT SEAM TO TASTE THE FLAVOUR


Hi Jason. Not an easy question to answer over the interweb, not being able to actually see observe what you are doing. So many questions, including where to start. Here goes:
1. what mixing method are you using? Drops, ml, weight?
2. Are you using recipes?
3. How are you calculating the volumes to mix? Using a recipe calculator, your own calculations? Which one? what formulas are you using?

That may be enough to start with.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/17)

Have moved the above four posts to this thread for more general discussion

They were posted in the CLY concentrate review thread. Please keep posts in that thread on reviews only.
It will help future readers lf that thread is focused on reviews, thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (15/4/17)

CLY Caramel Popcorn 5%: This stuff is a winner. Tastes like diddle daddle right off the bat. Haven't perceived any real flavor changes over the course of 2 weeks, only gets a tad smoother with time. One of their best single flavors I've tried. 

I still have CLY Pistachio to try out. Anyone tried it before?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zandernwn (15/4/17)

Caveman said:


> CLY Caramel Popcorn 5%: This stuff is a winner. Tastes like diddle daddle right off the bat. Haven't perceived any real flavor changes over the course of 2 weeks, only gets a tad smoother with time. One of their best single flavors I've tried.
> 
> I still have CLY Pistachio to try out. Anyone tried it before?


Don't you find that has a throat hit of note?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman (15/4/17)

zandernwn said:


> Don't you find that has a throat hit of note?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Not at all. Hardly any throat hit at all. Granted I don't have a very sensitive throat. More like a tin throat. I quit smoking more than a year ago and I'm still not convinced my taste buds have fully recovered

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## supermoto (16/4/17)

supermoto said:


> My first time DIY'ING. I mixed4 small 10ml batches two nights ago @ 60/ 40 ratio
> Berries @ 3%
> not bad as a shake n vape
> Next was
> ...



An update on these. 
The Berries didn't change over a few weeks. Still tasted good.
I didn't get on with the honeymelon and menthol so will not be mixing this again.
The malva pudding got better after two weeks
The malva and apple. This is my go to vape at the moment. Ive just had to make a slight alteration as it was almost perfect. 
I have added 3% litchi to the mix and now it's 99% there.
As a small experiment I made a 10ml mix of the malva, apple and litchi and added 0.5% spearmint. First impressions are good. Very good. Very very good.
I think this may be the X factor that makes this one perfect.
As before these are all 60/40 mixes.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## William Vermaak (16/4/17)

Thanx @supermoto. Very keen to try your interesting mix there. Stupid rule of one unfortunately applies to me, so I'll have to wait till I'm back at work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## supermoto (16/4/17)

Hi @William Vermaak 
If you are going to add the spearmint just be very careful with it. It seems to be very powerful to my taste. Personally I love the taste of it but when I made a 3% spearmint taster it was overwhelming o the point of being left at the back of my juice cupboard

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF (18/4/17)

I had CLY Buchu Tea and wanted something to try it out with.
Something I made a while ago stealing the idea from @rogue zombie White Girl 

*Buchu tea*
CLY Buchu - 1.5%
CLY Cream - 1%
CLY Vanilla Moirs - 1%
CLY Caramel - 0.5%

I am not a big tea lover so I have no idea why I had this concentrate in the first place, but this is not too bad.
Extract from my notes " Nice tea taste, not too sweet, tea might be a bit strong but then again it is a tea vape"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF (18/4/17)

I did a fruit tea as well. The Buchu is not as strong as the one above even though the percentage is more.The fruits take over.
Stolen again from @Andre Fruity Green Tea (I know....sue me)

*Buchu Fruit Tea*
CLY Buchu - 2%
CLY Dragon Fruit - 0.5%
CLY Peach - 1%
CLY Pommegranate - 1%
CLY Vanilla Moirs - 0.5%
CLY Ice Cream - 0.5%

Again, I am not a big tea lover so this is not in my daily rotation (of tobacco's) but I do not get any chemical or harsh notes from it. It is what it is, a fruit tea blend. Someone might find it useful.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GregF (18/4/17)

Another one my son keeps asking me to make for him.

*CLY Fruit Breakfast*
CLY Tutti Frutti - 2%
CLY Brown Sugar - 1%
CLY Milk - 2%
CLY Marshmallow - 0.5%
CLY Cream - 1%
CLY Cheesecake- 2%
CLY Custard - 1.5%
TFA Ethyl Maltol - 1% (I'm sure CLY Cotton Candy will work as well)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GregF (18/4/17)

Another one taken from @Andre where he reported Mango Crack
Again I cannot comment too much on it but my son seems to like it.

*CLY Mango Crack*
CLY Mango - 3%
CLY Dragon Fruit - 1%
CLY Apple - 1%
CLY PawPaw - 0.5%
INW Cactus - 0.5% 

CLY only I know but I have not made this without the INW Cactus. It will be interesting to hear the comments where this is made with and without the Cactus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF (18/4/17)

And yet another.....
I must have copied this from somewhere because I am pretty sure I didn't come up with it on my own but any reference is not in my notes.

*CLY Cocoman*
CLY Banana - 0.5%
CLY Coconut - 2%
CLY Mango - 1%
CLY Strawberries and Cream - 2%
CLY Watermelon - 0.5%

Apologies for not elaborating further on these recipes but all I get from my son is "yup this works" 
I suppose he is like me. Binary scoring on juices....
yup
nope

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## William Vermaak (18/4/17)

Thanx @GregF. This thread is quickly turning into a gem.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GregF (18/4/17)

This one I tried when I started with DIY and CLY and it worked out OK.
Found it with the recipes that came with eJuiceMeUp and adapted accordingly.

*CLY Satalite*
CLY Strawberries and Cream - 4%
CLY Kiwi fruit - 2.75%
CLY Apple - 4%
CLY Dragon Fruit- 1%
CLY Coconut - 1%

Let it sit for a week or so (which I found out after the fact). 
It has quite a creamy taste and even at such high percentages it is not too bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Piratical Cookie (20/4/17)

Tried a Ginger/Lemon Cookie

Caramel - 2%
Cookies & Cream 5%
Cream 1.5%
Ginger 0.12% - I would say around 1drop per 10ml is more than sufficient max 2 drops.
Lemon 0.25% - Lemon is very strong, might need some adjustment.

Overall a different vape, SnV is ok - will let it steep for a couple of weeks and revert. I personally like Ginger so for me it's nice. Try and adjust where needed. 

Also I did a Apple Crumble at 4% with 2 drops ginger per 10ml and almost too much ginger byut again for me it's nice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (20/4/17)

Caveman said:


> Concentrate : *Cream Soda*
> Amount : 5%
> Method : 1 week
> Notes : Just no. 5% is way too much. Tastes like sweeto cream soda syrup drunk straight from the bottle. It's way too sweet for me. It could possibly be better at a much lower percentage so I might try that and will edit here if its any better.


Hi @Caveman, I run it at 5% with added TFA marshmallow at 1%. Seems to work well that way. Interested to see your thoughts on using a lower percentage. Please keep us posted!

Thanks/Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/4/17)

Thanks for the recipes @GregF - most of them you posted sound absolutely marvellous!
Lol on your and your son's "binary scoring system"


----------



## Piratical Cookie (21/4/17)

Piratical Cookie said:


> Tried a Ginger/Lemon Cookie
> 
> Caramel - 2%
> Cookies & Cream 5%
> ...


Just an observation here, I use a leaf ijustS tank for everyday vaping - can't be assed to coil and wick tbh - and I've had to change coils twice in 2 days. .3ohm @ 45-55watts. The only thing that's different is the ginger - so I would say Its not coil friendly at all, maybe at lower wattage but not any higher than 30|35

Sent from my T1-701u using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay D (11/5/17)

hi everyone

dont mean to be silly, but all the recipes you guys are mixing up, what volumes do you create your recipes?
Is it 30ml, 50ml, 100ml?

sorry and thanks


----------



## Piratical Cookie (11/5/17)

Hey man - it varies on what you would want to mix. Sometimes a 10ml sometimes a 30. 

Test on a 10ml and if you like it the flavour make a bigger batch. 

Sent from my LG-H340 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Piratical Cookie (11/5/17)

Try eliquid recipes website, they have good tools there for mixing

Sent from my LG-H340 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (11/5/17)

It can be any volume you want, @Jay D, percentages apply equally. I mix mostly 30ml as that is the capacity of most of my HDPE dropper bottles and I find that I also tire of a particular profile quite quickly. So I rather make small batches of many different juices than a few larger batches. If I really like a recipe, I might make a 50ml. If it's a recipe by a mixer I don't know and I'm not sure if I'll like it, I might only make 20ml. Each mixer must decide what is their ideal quantity to mix.


----------



## Piratical Cookie (11/5/17)

RichJB said:


> It can be any volume you want, @Jay D, percentages apply equally. I mix mostly 30ml as that is the capacity of most of my HDPE dropper bottles and I find that I also tire of a particular profile quite quickly. So I rather make small batches of many different juices than a few larger batches. If I really like a recipe, I might make a 50ml. If it's a recipe by a mixer I don't know and I'm not sure if I'll like it, I might only make 20ml. Each mixer must decide what is their ideal quantity to mix.


Succinct as always rich

Sent from my LG-H340 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jay D (11/5/17)

cool

I know that usually your concentrates add up to roughly 10% - 15% of your final recipe.
In saying that Im just interested in if like you're using 2% off bubblegum for instance is that in 10ml of your base?
So say you make a 70/30 VG/PG 10ml bubblegum 0mg nic would that be:


2ml of bubblegum
3ml PG
5ml VG 

if I made a 10ml bubblegum straight 100 VG would that be:

2ml bubblegum
8ml VG

and do you have any special technique of shaking?

sorry for asking all this but I really want to try DIY mixing

thank you


----------



## RichJB (11/5/17)

Jay D said:


> So say you make a 70/30 VG/PG 10ml bubblegum 0mg nic would that be:
> 2ml of bubblegum
> 3ml PG
> 5ml VG



No. Your flavours are usually in a PG base. So that would be a 50/50 mix:
2ml PG (flavour) + 3ml PG = 5ml PG = 5ml VG = 50/50

The recipe app that you use will ask what type of nic you are using (VG or PG) and also the base that your flavours are in (usually PG, sometimes VG, sometimes neither). It will also ask what ratio VG/PG you want your final juice to be. It will then calculate automatically for you how much to add.

Some people use stirring devices. I just cap the bottle and flick-a-da-wrist for a minute or so. As long as you give it a good shake, I don't think it matters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jay D (11/5/17)

RichJB said:


> No. Your flavours are usually in a PG base. So that would be a 50/50 mix:
> 2ml PG (flavour) + 3ml PG = 5ml PG = 5ml VG = 50/50
> 
> The recipe app that you use will ask what type of nic you are using (VG or PG) and also the base that your flavours are in (usually PG, sometimes VG, sometimes neither). It will also ask what ratio VG/PG you want your final juice to be. It will then calculate automatically for you how much to add.
> ...


Cool Thanks I will check it out

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Raindance (21/5/17)

Bump!

Ten days, no entries. Not cool.

Regards.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Quakes (21/5/17)

What do you guys think? I created this thread for CLY concentrates, but now Flavour mill launched TFM concentrates and looks like it's the same as CLY. Problem is that this* local* concentrate is being named according to the vendor and not it's own name like TFA, CAP and so on. Will it be fine with you all if I change this Thread to *Local Only Recipes*? @Silver will it be fine with you?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (21/5/17)

Are you saying someone is selling clyro concentrates under their own name?

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (21/5/17)

Quakes said:


> What do you guys think? I created this thread for CLY concentrates, but now Flavour mill launched TFM concentrates and looks like it's the same as CLY. Problem is that this* local* concentrate is being named according to the vendor and not it's own name like TFA, CAP and so on. Will it be fine with you all if I change this Thread to *Local Only Recipes*? @Silver will it be fine with you?



I don't mind @Quakes 
I am probably not the best person to ask though. From a forum perspective there's no problem - maybe you should check with more of the DIY guys what they think.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (21/5/17)

With the number of local concentrate lines, I don't see why this shouldn't be a "local only" thread to encompass all the brands. Even if I made a recipe using only local concentrates, it would probably not be all from one line but rather from whichever line's flavour best suited the profile.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Quakes (22/5/17)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Are you saying someone is selling clyro concentrates under their own name?
> 
> Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


The flavour mill also launched local concentrates, so I want to change this thread to Local only Recipes so that recipes can be posted with any local concentrates.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/5/17)

Quakes said:


> The flavour mill also launched local concentrates, so I want to change this thread to Local only Recipes so that recipes can be posted with any local concentrates.



Changed to Locals Only!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mo5es (23/5/17)

I was thinking of mixing aTigers Blood clone with 12% strawberry, 6% watermelon and 1.5% coconut. These seem a bit high for CLY concentrates though, any thoughts in recommended percentages?


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (23/5/17)

That's way to high for clyrolinx, look at 5% and lower for all 3 together

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chandlay275 (24/5/17)

Piratical Cookie said:


> Evening all
> 
> Have some Cly watermelon which is really not to my taste, smells the deal but is however very far in taste from how it smells.
> 
> ...


Will this work with 70/30 premix


Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff (26/5/17)

Hi guys,
So I decided to buy some TFM concentrates. 

I am going to try a few from @Daniel as per above, malva, 
sweet and sour, creme soda float, cherrybac and bubblegum. I am also going to be making some red bull and pineapple menthol (borrowed idea from @Silver)

Will let you know how they come out 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel (26/5/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Hi guys,
> So I decided to buy some TFM concentrates.
> 
> I am going to try a few from @Daniel as per above, malva,
> sweet and sour, creme soda float, cherrybac and bubblegum. I am also going to be making some red bull and pineapple menthol (borrowed idea from @Silver)



Careful with the percentages , The Sweet N Sour was very perfumy at my % , start low and work your way up rather.

For that extra Wick "kick"I added 0.5% Menthol to my CLY Bubblegum , quite nice.


----------



## Mo5es (26/5/17)

Daniel said:


> Careful with the percentages , The Sweet N Sour was very perfumy at my % , start low and work your way up rather.
> 
> For that extra Wick "kick"I added 0.5% Menthol to my CLY Bubblegum , quite nice.



What percentages would you recommend for some of the flavors? I've got strawberry which I'm struggling to taste in a mix, lime, coconut and watermelon


----------



## GregF (26/5/17)

Mo5es said:


> What percentages would you recommend for some of the flavors? I've got strawberry which I'm struggling to taste in a mix, lime, coconut and watermelon


Coconut I can tell you compared to FA Coconut you can less than half it and it will still be stronger than FA. Lime I have not used much but it is not a bad lime. Very thick though like it is suspended in VG. Watermelon be careful it can be very harsh and perfumy so start low.
The strawberry is not the greatest but is does the job for a few recipes I have made. You can start at 1% and work your way up to maybe 4% max after that gets a bit harsh. Strawberry milk you could take up a bit more.
The lime will go nice with the fruits, makes them pop

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lt_sparky (19/6/17)

I recently picked up some of Clyrolinx's new 'lemon cream biscuit' flavour and was wondering if anybody here has had some experience with it. I was thinking of mixing a batch at 3% but if someone has already solved the ideal percentage that would be great.

Cheers


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/6/17)

How does CLY compare to TFM? Ive always used TFA for years, but looking to switch to local in order to support our local boytjies


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/6/17)

Howzit. I mixed a batch yesterday of a few TFM flavours (1st time using TFM). Being the impatient person that i am, i had a few testers after steeping a few hours. I found all of them had a funny floral taste. Is this normal for TFM or do they just need steeping? Does TFM need to breathe to get rid of this weird taste?


----------



## @cliff (28/6/17)

Howzit @SmokeyJoe,
I have mixed quite a few TFM flavours in the last month and have found them all to need a bit longer steeping time (the fruity ones do initially taste floral/perfumy). It probably has something to do with the cold weather at the moment too. 
For example a pineapple/spearmint which I mixed which would normally be a day or two to steep has now taken just over a week to be perfect.
Hope this helps?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/6/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Howzit @SmokeyJoe,
> I have mixed quite a few TFM flavours in the last month and have found them all to need a bit longer steeping time (the fruity ones do initially taste floral/perfumy). It probably has something to do with the cold weather at the moment too.
> For example a pineapple/spearmint which I mixed which would normally be a day or two to steep has now taken just over a week to be perfect.
> Hope this helps?
> ...


Thanks, ill steep it longer. Im just not that used to that weird taste. Ive been using INW and TFA for 3 years religiously, so just hope that taste will go away as i want to keep supporting the local boyz


----------



## Quakes (28/6/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thanks, ill steep it longer. Im just not that used to that weird taste. Ive been using INW and TFA for 3 years religiously, so just hope that taste will go away as i want to keep supporting the local boyz


The tatse should go away after enough steeping. I steep all my TFM mixes at least a week. Also some flavor need breathing, when I get a perfumy smell then I just breath it for an hour to 4 hours, then after a weeks steep it should be fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/6/17)

Quakes said:


> The tatse should go away after enough steeping. I steep all my TFM mixes at least a week. Also some flavor need breathing, when I get a perfumy smell then I just breath it for an hour to 4 hours, then after a weeks steep it should be fine.


Thanks bud, thought that it might need to breath

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## @cliff (28/6/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thanks, ill steep it longer. Im just not that used to that weird taste. Ive been using INW and TFA for 3 years religiously, so just hope that taste will go away as i want to keep supporting the local boyz


It will, it sort of forces the steep Their service is brilliant which eases it. Their bubblegum is a guaranteed shake and vape (think wicks).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/6/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> It will, it sort of forces the steep Their service is brilliant which eases it. Their bubblegum is a guaranteed shake and vape (think wicks).


Thanks. I bough a few and so far creamy coffee is a no go for me. Creme brulee and apple crumble are extremely perfumy. Popcorn is nice. Have a few more i havent touched yet, marshmallow, peanut butter, english toffee, caramel, shortbread, strawberries and cream

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ooogz (5/7/17)

How's it guys , got me some clyrolinx nicotine 3mg with 70/30. The 1lt mixed one. Think it's called low strength. Mixed some flavor etc. Any one else find that the mix is a bit harsh? Im getting a heavy nicotine rush. Heavy nausea and stuff. Never get it even from chain vaping until I tried this nicotine. Any one know if Im supposed to let this is steep or if it's ready to vape once flavour is added etc? Also my shake and vape mixes all taste the same? I think all I am tasting is the vg, pg and nicotine mix? 

Sent from my Plus E using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Batiatus (26/9/17)

Why is this Thread so dead? We need more local recipes...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (25/11/17)

Maybe a stupid question, but have to ask.
Why is this tread separated from all of the other recipe treads?
Every time I have to search for it. Maybe @Silver or someone else could make it sticky and move it in the same subforum with the other recipes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (25/11/17)

anyone got any high/max VG recipes for me please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (25/11/17)

alex1501 said:


> Maybe a stupid question, but have to ask.
> Why is this tread separated from all of the other recipe treads?
> Every time I have to search for it. Maybe @Silver or someone else could make it sticky and move it in the same subforum with the other recipes.



Mmmm...it is in its own thread like all the others...which was specifically created to highlight recipes made from locally manufactured concentrates. As per the above post, it is a bit ‘dead’ - not sure it warrants a sticky then?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (26/11/17)

If anyone is looking for local flavours at an unbeatable price check out creative flavors international.

I had a chat to the owner, who informed me that they are one of SAs largest ejuice concentrate suppliers.
(Leaving out specific names intentionally)

I don't think it's fair what DIY shops are charging. PM me if you're really into DIY and want more info. The cost of a kilogram of concentrate retails for R60-400... So why are we paying R1ml+ for local flavours?

http://www.creativeflavors.co.za/

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (26/11/17)

Spyro said:


> If anyone is looking for local flavours at an unbeatable price check out creative flavors international.
> 
> I had a chat to the owner, who informed me that they are one of SAs largest ejuice concentrate suppliers.
> (Leaving out specific names intentionally)
> ...


Is your flavours

Diacetyl Free
Acetyl Propionyl Free
Acetoin Free
And at what % do you use for creating liquid, do you have certification for above. You don't need to bad mouth local suppliers just to advertise your own store, that's stooping low, you should gain customers by the quality of your product. Please next time you would like to advertise please respect others that put their heart and soul into their products and spend their time productively in advertising their products in a respectful manner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## vicTor (26/11/17)

vicTor said:


> anyone got any high/max VG recipes for me please




bump


----------



## RichJB (26/11/17)

You can adjust any recipe to any VG level you like.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (26/11/17)

RichJB said:


> You can adjust any recipe to any VG level you like.





thank you @RichJB , also thank you for your wealth of info you have posted here on this forum, your diy brief is awesome 

please may i ask you what set ups you have

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (26/11/17)

I don't have anything wildly elite or even mid-range. 2x 60W iSticks, a Pico, a Tesla Invader 3 and a Pico Squeeze squonker. I drip mostly so it's the Hadaly, Recoil, CSMNT, Virus, Velocity clone drippers and a Wasp authentic on the Squeeze. On the rare occasions I use a tank, it's normally the iJoy Limitless Plus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (26/11/17)

RichJB said:


> I don't have anything wildly elite or even mid-range. 2x 60W iSticks, a Pico, a Tesla Invader 3 and a Pico Squeeze squonker. I drip mostly so it's the Hadaly, Recoil, CSMNT, Virus, Velocity clone drippers and a Wasp authentic on the Squeeze. On the rare occasions I use a tank, it's normally the iJoy Limitless Plus.



@RichJB thank you, may i ask your preferable flavour profile (s), i know with vaping this not easy to answer, but i lets say, what is your ADV right now ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (26/11/17)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Is your flavours
> 
> Diacetyl Free
> Acetyl Propionyl Free
> ...



First off, I have nothing to do with them. I don't even know the name of the lady whom I emailed. I don't really understand where you drew your conclusion from. I didn't badmouth anyone. All I said was that I believe the prices of local flavours to be grossly inflated. Which is fact, not only for concentrates but juices in general. Do you believe a 30ml bottle costs R150 to make? It' costs around R10-R30 depending on ingredients and quality of the manufacturing process as well as scale of production. The reason there is such a high mark-up on juice is because it requires crazy amounts of time and research to perfect a recipe and label. It's a royal pain in the A and extremely time consuming to mass produce juice on your own (Which many locals still do). Once you've gone through all that effort you rightly feel like your juice is worth a bit more than a few bucks. Then there's the cost of advertising and launching too. Lastly because rent and overheads need to be covered by stores. So, although the end price is heavily inflated it's still perfectly justified.

Then there's concentrates...

The cost of LOCAL flavours at non-discounted/ bulk rates is usually R60-R250 per kilo with more exotic flavours asking up to R310p/k.
Here's your proof.

Now I'm not going to break down the cost of running a solely online based concentrates store, but as you can imagine, aside from effort, the costs are relatively low in comparison to the cost of production of end result e-juice. So why are local guys paying so much towards rebottled and rebranded concentrates

I used to mix my own juice and have used almost every local store for concentrates over the past 2 years. The prices vary drastically. I went a step further and contacted every local flavour maker that I could to find the best source for DIY flavours. My search lead me to the affor mentioned site.
I found out with further investigation that this particular site supplies a large portion of the local retail industries flavours - Ever wonder how every 'local' concentrate retailer has a very similar flavour list? Any ways, My point was, without pointing a finger at any individual, that my personal opinion is that purchasing flavours for R60-R400 per kilo and flogging them off at the current market price is, well, k*k. It's business and I fully understand that but it's k*k. And that is why I posted the link. So that people who are interested in DIY and commited enough to the hobby to go and dig up this thread have access to the best quality local juice that I have been able to find. 

Just to clear things up:

"Is your flavours

Diacetyl Free
Acetyl Propionyl Free
Acetoin Free
And at what % do you use for creating liquid, do you have certification for above. You don't need to bad mouth local suppliers just to advertise your own store, that's stooping low, you should gain customers by the quality of your product. Please next time you would like to advertise please respect others that put their heart and soul into their products and spend their time productively in advertising their products in a respectful manner."

1) The companies only tie to me, is that I've used them once to buy concentrates. So it's not my company, nor do I know any of it's affiliates at all.
2) They don't contain those chemicals, nor alcohol, if you've ever vaped local juice you've probably vaped them - I'm fairly confident. I'll attach the price-list which states so. I have the lab tests too if need be.
3) Percentages really aren't something I believe can be stated matter-of-factly. Taste varies.
4) I didn't badmouth anyone, I gave my opinion: "Local concentrates retail for too much".
5) I don't run a business so I don't need any customers.
6) I totally respect and support our local companies. I am yet to spend a cent on vape products internationally.
7) When a company charges above market value I tend to look elsewhere. F me right?

Again, sorry for the confusion.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (26/11/17)

vicTor said:


> @RichJB thank you, may i ask your preferable flavour profile (s), i know with vaping this not easy to answer, but i lets say, what is your ADV right now ?



Generally I favour bakeries and desserts. I like dense vapes, I find fruits, candies, beverages to be too thin. Anything with a heavy bakery base or creams/custards in the dessert range is good for me. My ADVs are Wayne's Funfetti, Chrisdvr1's Sugar Cookies and Cream, and tranceinate's Simply Cannoli. There are a number of others which I like but can't say I'll make them again and again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (26/11/17)

Spyro said:


> First off, I have nothing to do with them. I don't even know the name of the lady whom I emailed. I don't really understand where you drew your conclusion from. I didn't badmouth anyone. All I said was that I believe the prices of local flavours to be grossly inflated. Which is fact, not only for concentrates but juices in general. Do you believe a 30ml bottle costs R150 to make? It' costs around R10-R30 depending on ingredients and quality of the manufacturing process as well as scale of production. The reason there is such a high mark-up on juice is because it requires crazy amounts of time and research to perfect a recipe and label. It's a royal pain in the A and extremely time consuming to mass produce juice on your own (Which many locals still do). Once you've gone through all that effort you rightly feel like your juice is worth a bit more than a few bucks. Then there's the cost of advertising and launching too. Lastly because rent and overheads need to be covered by stores. So, although the end price is heavily inflated it's still perfectly justified.
> 
> Then there's concentrates...
> 
> ...


Each to their own bud, but when you post an advertisement, for you or a store, you don't have to compare with others in general, the should be able to market themselves without saying " local concentrates are overpriced." If your product is awesome it will sell, and yes we usually spend more money for better quality. If you want to complain about pricing, start making!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/11/17)

That’s fabulous bud but I am yet to meet any DIY’er who is going to buy a kilogram of concentrates.

At 7.5% total flavoring, a kg of concentrate is going to give you just over 13 liters or about 445 x 30 ml bottles. At 2 bottles a week, this, one flavour juice will last you for 222 days - the same juice, day in and day out...one flavour. I’d rather vape water...

Great idea but dismally flawed... this is not the correct forum to preach about the cost and morality of the costs of DIY...

I smell a rat...







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (26/11/17)

Last but not least, R160 per bottle, I'll pay all day, you don't know how much work goes into creating a awesome recipe. One of mine took over a year to get right, and I've heard of guys taking over 2 years to get it right. We as diyers support and stand by each other and help each other, we are all in the same game, and anyone that what's quality will pay for it. I make mostly my own vape but I still support our local brands. Thanks to the local guys for such awesome juice and hard work put in to make amazing flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/11/17)

So let me get this right:



Spyro said:


> I had a chat to the owner, who informed me that they are one of SAs largest ejuice concentrate suppliers. (Leaving out specific names intentionally)



Then:


Spyro said:


> First off, I have nothing to do with them. I don't even know the name of the lady whom I emailed.



So, first chat to them but withholding the name, then you emailed them but you don’t know her name... and then:



Spyro said:


> I've used them once to buy concentrates.




Common bud, go and try your luck elsewhere....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (26/11/17)

All I did was post an alternative source for DIY flavours. At R60 a kilo for certain juices when you can pay the same for 30mls then why opt for the latter? They are coming from EXACTLY the same source. You're saving money. Getting more... Dump it when you're done! Your entire Nath explaining is void by the fact that a kilo costs the same as 30-50mls retail. Your argument about having to vape all of it is silly. I can't be bothered to explain economies of scale, you'll save a bunch long term if you ever decided to reorder a flavour even once. They offer 50ml samples at R50 each too. The only realy reason for friction is because I've potentially leaked a source cheaper than your own personal store or potentially your source. Well, that was sort of the point. Offer cheaper alternatives. This is a community after all? Are we not meant to look out for each other rather than withhold information and create monopolistic competion in the vape industry?

@Oceanic Vapes I absolutely do know. I mentioned that in the first paragraph in excrutiating detail:

"The reason there is such a high mark-up on juice is because it requires crazy amounts of time and research to perfect a recipe and label. It's a royal pain in the A and extremely time consuming to mass produce juice on your own (Which many locals still do). Once you've gone through all that effort you rightly feel like your juice is worth a bit more than a few bucks. Then there's the cost of advertising and launching too. Lastly because rent and overheads need to be covered by stores. So, although the end price is heavily inflated it's still perfectly justified."

Again I'm not advertising. I posted a link to cheaper vape juice. That I have no connections with.

@Rude Rudi Maybe you should wash your upper lip then.

"
I had a chat to the owner, who informed me that they are one of SAs largest ejuice concentrate suppliers. (Leaving out specific names intentionally)
..." 
Yes I forgot her name, It's called email and time. I could go back through emails to check her name, to be fair though the person I spoke to on the other end may have been an employee. When I said leaving out names intentionally I was SPECIFICALLY talking about LOCAL concentrate suppliers who use Creative flavours as their own brand. That's all.


"
So, first chat to them but withholding the name, then you emailed them but you don’t know her name... and then:"

What does emailing a company to ask a question and buying juices from them have to do with that? I didn't withhold their names. I withheld the names of the in my opinion overpriced juice companies.

"
I've used them once to buy concentrates.
"

Common bud, go and try your luck elsewhere....

You're really bonkers mate. Do you reckon aliens took down the twin towers?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (26/11/17)

Go ahead and advertise, that's awesome, but speaking about our local guys, that's not on. You can advertise properly without attacking the locals pricing, that's all I'm saying bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (26/11/17)

I'm not advertising and based on evidence provided their pricing is bad...This is a total waste of time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (26/11/17)

Im sorry @Spyro please help me understand,im abit slow,are you saying you know where to get concentrates cheaper? Is this place local or international? Are you trying to help us diy folk out?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spyro (26/11/17)

Slick said:


> Im sorry @Spyro please help me understand,im abit slow,are you saying you know where to get concentrates cheaper? Is this place local or international? Are you trying to help us diy folk out?



Yes, Slick. I was just trying to help out some people with the cheapest available DIY flavours that I managed to find during the 2 years I mixed. Having tried the vast majority of SA flavour retailers and manufacturers.

Edit, as far as I know it's a local branch of an international company. You'll have to check with them though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (26/11/17)

RichJB said:


> Generally I favour bakeries and desserts. I like dense vapes, I find fruits, candies, beverages to be too thin. Anything with a heavy bakery base or creams/custards in the dessert range is good for me. My ADVs are Wayne's Funfetti, Chrisdvr1's Sugar Cookies and Cream, and tranceinate's Simply Cannoli. There are a number of others which I like but can't say I'll make them again and again.




@RichJB , seems our tastes differ, however, this simply cannoli i keep hearing about, i must try.

thanks for the replies and lets talk soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (26/11/17)

Spyro said:


> Yes, Slick. I was just trying to help out some people with the cheapest available DIY flavours that I managed to find during the 2 years I mixed. Having tried the vast majority of SA flavour retailers and manufacturers.


But do you have to buy from overseas and go through customs and stuff and also buy per kilogram to get a good price? Or is their a local supplier who will do all that and we can just buy from them? That will make most sense doesnt it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (26/11/17)

Slick said:


> But do you have to buy from overseas and go through customs and stuff and also buy per kilogram to get a good price? Or is their a local supplier who will do all that and we can just buy from them? That will make most sense doesnt it?



They told me it was "made to order" I think it's just more like "let us wait till we have a big enough order to place a shipment"

There was no customs or anything. Just a customer details form and I EFT'd them. I think the order took just under two weeks. As far as the country of origin of the flavours I haven't got a clue. The business is definitely run locally though. I also made them send me a certified 15 pager on the flavour that I bought.

Yes there are suppliers who do that for you.
Yes, you could buy from them but do it twice and you may as well have picked up the kilo. Your condescending sarcasm isn't appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (26/11/17)

Spyro said:


> They told me it was "made to order" I think it's just more like "let us wait till we have a big enough order to place a shipment"
> 
> There was no customs or anything. Just a customer details form and I EFT'd them. I think the order took just under two weeks.


Ok I understand that part,now who are you bashing,juice makers that sell ready made juice at R160 or concentrate suppliers that sell 10ml for R20-R50?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (26/11/17)

Here I am talking about concentrate suppliers who rebottle and sell but I'm not bashing them. It's a business. I totally get it. But The mark up is very high. I don't see how it can be justified.

E-juice bottles at R160 ready made. I think that's fair. Rebottled concentrates at 20x their true value? Not so much.

1KG = R70
1KG= +-100 x10ml units
+-100 x R15 (current going rate for 10ml local) = R1500
+ R3 per bottle and label cost
R1200 gross profit on R70 investment.

That is a mark-up of biblical proportions. Some Jesus bread breaking magic... Or you know, business.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (26/11/17)

Spyro said:


> Here I am talking about concentrate suppliers who rebottle and sell but I'm not bashing them. It's a business. I totally get it. But The mark up is very high. I don't see how it can be justified.
> 
> E-juice bottles at R160 ready made. I think that's fair. Rebottled concentrates at 50x their true value? Not so much.
> 
> ...


Thank you for explaining,told you I was slow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (26/11/17)

Spyro said:


> I was just trying to help out some people with the cheapest available DIY flavours that I managed to find during the 2 years I mixed.



For me, it's not about the cheapest available flavours. There are at least four local lines of flavours where you pay R1-R2 per ml. I don't use any of them. Not because the flavours are bad (I wouldn't know as I haven't tried them) but because there are no recipes for them. 

For me, buying XYZ Strawberry at R10-20 per 10ml, or TFA Strawberry Ripe for R24 per 10ml, is a no-brainer. There are a million recipes and exhaustive flavour notes for Ripe. There are almost no recipes or flavour notes for the others.

I feel for the local companies. I'm sure they have excellent flavours, I have tested local flavours I really enjoyed. But DIYers follow mixing celebrities regardless of cost. Flavorah has become all the rage now, despite being the second most expensive flavour line behind Medicine Flower. The reason it's happened is not just because Flv flavours are good. It's because Flv sent complimentary complete Flv flavour packs to Wayne, skiddlz, Fear, Kopel, Ckemist, Concrete, Jenn, ID10-T and a bunch of other top mixers. So there are outstanding flavour notes and recipes available for them. Likewise, FA didn't achieve market prominence because their flavours are good (although they generally are very good). They got so big because of HIC's Notes. 

It would be great if SA had a ConcreteRiver or Wayne or Jenn Jarvis or HIC who could shill local flavours, and top mixers who used them. But we don't have one that I know of. Until we do, the US/international flavours will always have a competitive edge. Local flavours being cheap isn't going to make up the difference.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Slick (26/11/17)

RichJB said:


> For me, it's not about the cheapest available flavours. There are at least four local lines of flavours where you pay R1-R2 per ml. I don't use any of them. Not because the flavours are bad (I wouldn't know as I haven't tried them) but because there are no recipes for them.
> 
> For me, buying XYZ Strawberry at R10-20 per 10ml, or TFA Strawberry Ripe for R24 per 10ml, is a no-brainer. There are a million recipes and exhaustive flavour notes for Ripe. There are almost no recipes or flavour notes for the others.
> 
> ...


With that said @Spyro I dont care much about the markup,im happy to pay the current prices and try online recipes like @RichJB explained because it costs me about R30-R40 per 30ml,im sure you know that already

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (26/11/17)

Slick said:


> With that said @Spyro I dont care much about the markup,im happy to pay the current prices and try online recipes like @RichJB explained because it costs me about R30-R40 per 30ml,im sure you know that already



For sure @Slick. Link is just there if anyone wants it. There are lots of DIYers though who create their own stuff and loads of vapers who go through up to 500ml Juice Pm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (26/11/17)

@Spyro my advice to you,as we can see you joined the forum officially last month,next time just post the link and tell us what the link is about,when you start talking trash about vendors/suppliers/wholesalers etc it just makes you look bad,but luckily the people on this forum are very understanding and forgiving and are willing to explain so its all done now,enjoy the rest of your evening!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (26/11/17)

Thanks Slick, appreciate the concern but in my original message I did just that but added my opinion on concentrate prices. Not once did I mention a single thing about any specific company nor did I bad mouth anyone. I merely stated that the local concentrate retail industry has a high mark-up and that I don't believe it to be fair. 

I don't believe any of what I have said to be unfair, biased, or anything other than factual. The fact that people are upset that I think the prices of local products are too high boggles me. It's my opinion backed with information. The very core of what founded forums in the first place. Take it or leave it, you know?

I don't feel like I needed to be pinned as a "Rat" and "advertiser". 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/11/17)

Spyro said:


> Thanks Slick, appreciate the concern but in my original message I did just that but added my opinion on concentrate prices. Not once did I mention a single thing about any specific company nor did I bad mouth anyone. I merely stated that the local concentrate retail industry has a high mark-up and that I don't believe it to be fair.
> 
> I don't believe any of what I have said to be unfair, biased, or anything other than factual. The fact that people are upset that I think the prices of local products are too high boggles me. It's my opinion backed with information. The very core of what founded forums in the first place. Take it or leave it, you know?
> 
> ...



Hey brother , dont sweat it. Vapers are like sport supporters. If you not on our team then you the enemy 

I think @RichJB explained the dilemma of using local flavours best.
But thank you for posting your findings @Spyro , and you right in your quote above "use it, dont use it" 

Have a power week everyone.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## veecee (2/12/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hey brother , dont sweat it. Vapers are like sport supporters. If you not on our team then you the enemy
> 
> I think @RichJB explained the dilemma of using local flavours best.
> But thank you for posting your findings @Spyro , and you right in your quote above "use it, dont use it"
> ...


I took a look through the suggested website, and I see no mention of flavours concentrates being suspended in CT or PG. They also look like they cater mostly for the food and beverage industry, and minimum order quantity is 1kg. 

Most of the DIYer's order flavours in small quantities of less than 100ml if I'm not mistaken.

As a noob, and after doing a little bit of research, I was under the assumption that we should only use flavours that are mixed into VG or PG bases?

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bruwer Bachfischer (6/12/17)

Anyone else had any luck with The Flavour Mill concentrates?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/12/17)

Bruwer Bachfischer said:


> Anyone else had any luck with The Flavour Mill concentrates?



Welcome to the forum @Bruwer Bachfischer 
When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself to the community at the following thread:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Animefaerie (7/12/17)

Bruwer Bachfischer said:


> Anyone else had any luck with The Flavour Mill concentrates?


I've been having some fun with them, they're pretty strong and there isn't much info or recipes except from the lovely people here, but part of the fun is figuring it all out. 
Been busy with a few recipes but they are all a work in progress, I'd be happy to share if you want to test them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bruwer Bachfischer (7/12/17)

Animefaerie said:


> I've been having some fun with them, they're pretty strong and there isn't much info or recipes except from the lovely people here, but part of the fun is figuring it all out.
> Been busy with a few recipes but they are all a work in progress, I'd be happy to share if you want to test them.


That would be great thanks. I'm very close to accepting defeat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Animefaerie (7/12/17)

Bruwer Bachfischer said:


> That would be great thanks. I'm very close to accepting defeat.


Coconut Amaretto
Amaretto @ 0.5%
Brown sugar @ 1%
Coconut @ 1.5%
Cream @ 1%

Coffee Cake
Coffee Espresso @ 2%
Cotton Candy @ 0.5%
Creamy Coffee @ 1%
Malva Pudding @ 2%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Animefaerie (7/12/17)

Monkey Snack
Banana @ 1%
Cream @ 1%
Peanut Butter @ 1.5%

I forgot to mention before that I like to steep 1 week minimum, and use a 70/30 base.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Animefaerie (7/12/17)

Strawberry Milk Cereal
Cerelac @ 1%
Condensedmilk @ 0.5%
Cream @ 2%
Custard @ 1%
Strawberry Milk @ 1.5%
Sweet Strawberry @ 1.5%

Might need more cerelac, but I am waiting for my current batch to steep before I decide.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Animefaerie (7/12/17)

Candy Bar
Caramel @ 2%
Chocolate @ 2%
Condensedmilk @ 1%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bruwer Bachfischer (8/12/17)

Perfect thank you. I see I'm kind of on the right path. TFM must be highly concentrated so I'll have to drop the percentages down more. The fruit flavours seems to work at around 2-3%, but need atleast a weeks steep.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bruwer Bachfischer (15/12/17)

OK so I've been playing with TFM and it's save to say that I can see the light in the en of the tunnel.
A simple mix we mixed up that my wife thoroughly enjoys:
2.5% TFM Chocolate
2.5% TFM Ice cream

Mixed in a 70/30 VG/PG 3mg nicotine steeped for 2 weeks.

Some of the fruit flavours seems to pop the longer they steep.
My personal favorite. 
Litchi at 3% same base as above. Minimum 2 days steep. This is currently my go to ADV.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bruwer Bachfischer (21/12/17)

Just another quick recipe I discovered by accident that seems to work like a charm.

1.5% TFM Apricot 
1.5% TFM Peach

70/30 PG/VG 3mg Nicotine. Steeped a week.

And then there is the surprising stand alone flavor that I just love.

3% TFM Banana

Same base as above. You can add some sweetener but I like is as is.
Tastes like those soft banana marshmallow sweets. Steep at least 3 days.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Animefaerie (12/6/20)

Wow, been a while since anyone posted here!
Currently I'm loving a mix of TFM concentrates that I used to make a Strawberry Cheesecake recipe, and think some others would like to try it out. Concentrates can be subbed with flavours from Flavourworld and Clyrolinx, I think, however I used flavours from The Flavour Mill.

Strawberry Cheesecake
Cheesecake @ 2%
Shortbread @ 2%
Strawberry @ 2%
Vanilla Gold @ 1%

I added a couple drops of AP, but this is not necessary. This recipe is awesome tasting and I have been chain-vaping it non-stop. Hope someone else finds it as tasty as I did.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/6/20)

It's a pity that the good local amateur mixers haven't spent much time on experimenting with local concentrates. I can understand why this is the case. There are thousands of recipes and flavour notes available for international concentrates. With SA concentrates you are starting with a clean slate. It's a daunting task.

I say that it's a pity mainly because of the cost of vaping for the majority of SA smokers.

Try telling a financially challenged smoker that he/she must pay R 240 for 60ml of juice. They would do a quick calculation of how many packs of cigarettes they could buy, at pre lockdown black market prices, and then run a mile.

There are two SA flavours which I use regularly. Caramel popcorn as a single flavour, and Wicks in a Steri Stumpie recipe.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Animefaerie (13/6/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> It's a pity that the good local amateur mixers haven't spent much time on experimenting with local concentrates. I can understand why this is the case. There are thousands of recipes and flavour notes available for international concentrates. With SA concentrates you are starting with a clean slate. It's a daunting task.
> 
> I say that it's a pity mainly because of the cost of vaping for the majority of SA smokers.
> 
> ...


Those flavours are good, especially the bubblegum, use that on it's own quite often.

It would be nice if more people put their recipes on ELR. I don't have too many local only recipes, but I've made successful recipes mixing our local concentrates with international ones. For example: 
Strawnana Custard
Banana Cream (TPA) @ 4%
Strawberry Ripe (TPA) @ 4%
Strawberry (TFM) @ 1.5%
Vanilla Moirs (TFM) @ 2.5%

Vanilla Moirs makes a good substitute for CAP's Vanilla Custard. TFM's Strawberry flavours are tasty and so are their tobacco and coffee flavours. I will try and put as many recipes on ELR as possible, our local concentrates are affordable and worth investing in, just need to make sure there are enough recipes for people to find them worth buying the flavours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/6/20)

Perhaps it would be better to post them here as all other international DIYers won't be able to get SA concentrates.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Animefaerie (13/6/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Perhaps it would be better to post them here as all other international DIYers won't be able to get SA concentrates.


I'll keep posting them on ELR, it's very useful for keeping track of my recipes, and if more South Africans began using it then it would be a great resource for finding recipes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (13/6/20)

I am so excited to have found this thread. I recently discovered the CLY flavours and have a shopping cart full of ones I want to try, glad to see they are supported here, definitely going to proceed to checkout now. Some great recipes posted here that I want to try. I love this forum!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/6/20)

LeislB said:


> I am so excited to have found this thread. I recently discovered the CLY flavours and have a shopping cart full of ones I want to try, glad to see they are supported here, definitely going to proceed to checkout now. Some great recipes posted here that I want to try. I love this forum!



I found a few CLY flavours which I liked. This was some time ago when Cly opened. My problem is that I am lazy so I only make juice from other peoples' published recipes. My laziness stopped me from exploring Cly flavours. 

I hope that you have good luck with them. If you find any good recipes please publish them so that I can steal them from you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LeislB (13/6/20)

If I had to decide to try basically every flavour should I go with TFM or CLY?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Animefaerie (13/6/20)

LeislB said:


> If I had to decide to try basically every flavour should I go with TFM or CLY?


I personally use TFM, but I think their and CLY concentrates are the same, sourced from local suppliers, so recipes for one will work for the other. I've used CLY recipes with TFM concentrates and it worked out fine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Animefaerie (13/6/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I found a few CLY flavours which I liked. This was some time ago when Cly opened. My problem is that I am lazy so I only make juice from other peoples' published recipes. My laziness stopped me from exploring Cly flavours.
> 
> I hope that you have good luck with them. If you find any good recipes please publish them so that I can steal them from you.


What flavour vapes do you prefer?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/6/20)

The only SA flavours I still use are Wicks and Caramel popcorn.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Animefaerie (13/6/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The only SA flavours I still use are Wicks and Caramel popcorn.


Hmm, not much experimenting to do with those two flavours. Tried making a strawberry gum once, but it didn't taste as good as the bubblegum flavour on its own. Clyrolinx had a good recipe that used the popcorn concentrate, have you tried it?

Caramel Chococino
Caramel Popcorn @ 1%
Cocoa @ 2.5%
Espresso @ 1%
Ice Cream @ 2%

Reactions: Like 2


----------

